
Under the Influence: 2 Tone Ska [video] - joshrotenberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=233&v=AGV6i8kiOHw
======
karmakaze
This is great. I had no idea about the Ska skinheads in China.

~~~
joshrotenberg
Yeah same. Sounds like the guy they featured just passed away, unfortunately.

My afternoon playlist: (at least) Reel Big Fish, Less Than Jake, Goldfinger,
Suicide Machines ... so many great punk/ska bands.

